# Solved: SVN through HTTP on GoDaddy hosting?



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

It should be possible to do this, but I'm having a conceptual problem with the process. I'd really appreciate it if someone would give me a thumbs up or down on the concept.

I want to set up SVN on my GoDaddy hosting space, but (wouldn't you know it) GoDaddy doesn't grant accounts permission to use rpm, and neither yum nor a C compiler is installed. So.

My idea:


Download a CentOS-compatible SVN source to my Mint distro and build it-This shouldn't have any problems, I hope
Upload the built SVN binaries to my GoDaddy space
Configure SVN for security over http (???)
Edit my GoDaddy Apache conf to enable SVN access through http and restart (if that's possible)
Build my repo
Test
Is that more or less on the right track? Possible? Full of gotchas?

Opinions and guidance much appreciated, thanks.

chris.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

[bump]

This is apparently not a thing that is possible. GoDaddy blocks SVN's server port.

I should've clarified in my original post that I was trying to set up an SVN server not a client. I think it _is_ possible to set up a client by uploading a built binary.

Anyway, I just used a web service instead.

chris.


----------

